# Steam Tug AM Campbell



## SAS Amatola (Mar 11, 2007)

In 1983 the former SAR&H Steam Tug AM Campbell was sold via public auction. 

Anyone know what happened to her?


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Sad to say she is recorded as scrapped in 1982ish


----------



## SAS Amatola (Mar 11, 2007)

OK. 

Google Earth seems to indicate a vessel moored in Walvis Bay that looks very much like a steam tug.


----------



## R J de Koning (Aug 21, 2008)

The tug was scrapped in Walvis Bay and cut up on the syncrolift. The wooden bridge structure was placed at the Yacht club for use by the sea scouts.
I was the last to sail as master on her. 

So to the Danie Hugo. Her accommodation structure is standing in Swakopmund and is serving as a pub attached to a stone restaurant.


----------



## SAS Amatola (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks. Do you have any photos of her prior to scrapping or of her bridge?

FC Sturrock, Danie Hugo and AM Campbell all scrapped?

Trying to track down photos of RA Leigh prior to her scrapping as well.


----------



## reklaw (Dec 4, 2005)

I have quite a few slides of the Leigh during her "Rust in peace" phase in Durban next to the JR More and other ones taken in during trips down to Durban. Give me a shout if you want any.


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*ra leigh*

picture of the ra leigh


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

ra leigh


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*fc sturrock*

fc sturrock being scrapped


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*danie hugo*

the restaurant of x danie hugo


----------



## RoyLyon (7 mo ago)

SAS Amatola said:


> Thanks. Do you have any photos of her prior to scrapping or of her bridge?
> 
> FC Sturrock, Danie Hugo and AM Campbell all scrapped?
> 
> Trying to track down photos of RA Leigh prior to her scrapping as well.


Hi, I know this is an old thread, but I’ve come across a framed photo of A M Campbell, it looks different to the one posted though.


----------



## Carol Flanagan (6 mo ago)

R J de Koning said:


> The tug was scrapped in Walvis Bay and cut up on the syncrolift. The wooden bridge structure was placed at the Yacht club for use by the sea scouts.
> I was the last to sail as master on her.
> 
> So to the Danie Hugo. Her accommodation structure is standing in Swakopmund and is serving as a pub attached to a stone restaurant.


Mr. de Koning you mentioned that you were the last master to sail on the Campbell - is that correct? My father is Mr. Roy Flanagan and he was Chief Engineer (in East London) before going to Head Office in Johannesburg. He is 95 years old and would love to know of any people who worked on any of the tugs mentioned in this thread.
I will let him know that you were the last master on the Campbell.


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

SAS Amatola said:


> In 1983 the former SAR&H Steam Tug AM Campbell was sold via public auction.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to her?


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

SAS Amatola said:


> Thanks. Do you have any photos of her prior to scrapping or of her bridge?
> 
> FC Sturrock, Danie Hugo and AM Campbell all scrapped?
> 
> Trying to track down photos of RA Leigh prior to her scrapping as well.


----------

